# HomePod minis en stéréo



## gilsplash (10 Avril 2021)

J’avais acheté un HomePod mini en novembre dès sa sortie et comme beaucoup d’entre vous les performances étaient alors moyennes (perte de connexion internet..) mais depuis la mise à jour en 14.2 c’était bien mieux. J’ai donc décidé d’en acheter un second cette semaine pour former une paire stéréo dans mon t1, pensant que les problèmes étaient derrière nous. Et la c’est la grande déception. Retour à la case départ et en pire. Plusieurs fois par jour un des HomePod perd la connexion. Un seul continue à jouer puis les deux puis un puis aucun puis Siri en arrête un et pas l’autre puis elle me lance la musique sur l’un et pas l’autre. À ma demande elle baisse le volume mails sur CELIK qui ne joue pas et pas sur celui qui joue. C’est juste n’importe quoi. Je les ai dégroupés et réinitialisés 5 ou 6 fois depuis mercredi et aucune amélioration.
J’ai contacté le support et rien de suspect avec le diagnostic. J’ai la fibre et aucun problèmes de connexion par ailleurs. On m’a même dit qu’il y avait peu de remontées de ce genre de problèmes. Je pense garder le second encore une semaine voire s’il y aune amélioration. Et si la 14.5 qui pourrait bientôt sortir changera quelque chose. Sinon je renvoie le second au bout des 14 jours. 
C’est la première fois qu’un produit Apple fonctionne aussi mal me concernant ! C’est vraiment dommage car le peu de fois où la paire stéréo a fonctionné le rendu était très sympa. 
Quelqu’un a t il éprouve ce genre de problèmes ?


----------



## gilsplash (11 Avril 2021)

Pour ceux que ma situation intéresserait (apparemment pas foule) j’ai séparé mon réseau en 2.4 et 5.0 GHz distincts et il semblerait que les homepods minis une fois connectés sur le 2.4ghz se comportent beaucoup mieux. Pas de gros beug depuis plusieurs heures d’utilisation.


----------



## EMqA (15 Avril 2021)

J'ai eu ce type de problème. Il y a des pistes a creuser ici et ici.


----------



## gdp (17 Mai 2021)

gilsplash a dit:


> J’avais acheté un HomePod mini en novembre dès sa sortie et comme beaucoup d’entre vous les performances étaient alors moyennes (perte de connexion internet..) mais depuis la mise à jour en 14.2 c’était bien mieux. J’ai donc décidé d’en acheter un second cette semaine pour former une paire stéréo dans mon t1, pensant que les problèmes étaient derrière nous. Et la c’est la grande déception. Retour à la case départ et en pire. Plusieurs fois par jour un des HomePod perd la connexion. Un seul continue à jouer puis les deux puis un puis aucun puis Siri en arrête un et pas l’autre puis elle me lance la musique sur l’un et pas l’autre. À ma demande elle baisse le volume mails sur CELIK qui ne joue pas et pas sur celui qui joue. C’est juste n’importe quoi. Je les ai dégroupés et réinitialisés 5 ou 6 fois depuis mercredi et aucune amélioration.
> J’ai contacté le support et rien de suspect avec le diagnostic. J’ai la fibre et aucun problèmes de connexion par ailleurs. On m’a même dit qu’il y avait peu de remontées de ce genre de problèmes. Je pense garder le second encore une semaine voire s’il y aune amélioration. Et si la 14.5 qui pourrait bientôt sortir changera quelque chose. Sinon je renvoie le second au bout des 14 jours.
> C’est la première fois qu’un produit Apple fonctionne aussi mal me concernant ! C’est vraiment dommage car le peu de fois où la paire stéréo a fonctionné le rendu était très sympa.
> Quelqu’un a t il éprouve ce genre de problèmes ?


Oui, j'ai les mêmes soucis… et de plus l'interface est incompréhensible… on ne sait jamais de quoi provient ce qui se joue, il y a un méli-mélo entre mon “iPhone” et mon “MacMini”… il semblerait que ça ne fonctionne qu'à partir de l'“iPhone” - ce qui est aberrant ! Mais le pire ce sont les interrupotions incompréhensibles… (j'ai la fibre et le routeur orange, et mon “MacMini” est récent, avec 32 Go de RAM)


----------



## mariol66 (18 Mai 2021)

Bonjour @gdp , j'ai eu les même soucis lorsque j'ai eu mes HomePod Mini (notamment en stéréo), j'ai réglé ce soucis en arrêtant d'utiliser les WiFI de ma livebox.

Dans mon cas, j'ai mis un routeur plus performant derrière la Livebox, mais d'autres ont mis des bornes Wi-Fi et cela à fonctionné aussi pour eux. Je reste persuadé que certaines box de FAI et suivant la configuration du domicile, sont complètement dépassées par des appareils gourmands en données tels que les Homepods.


----------



## Guy Nicolas (10 Août 2021)

gilsplash a dit:


> J’avais acheté un HomePod mini en novembre dès sa sortie et comme beaucoup d’entre vous les performances étaient alors moyennes (perte de connexion internet..) mais depuis la mise à jour en 14.2 c’était bien mieux. J’ai donc décidé d’en acheter un second cette semaine pour former une paire stéréo dans mon t1, pensant que les problèmes étaient derrière nous. Et la c’est la grande déception. Retour à la case départ et en pire. Plusieurs fois par jour un des HomePod perd la connexion. Un seul continue à jouer puis les deux puis un puis aucun puis Siri en arrête un et pas l’autre puis elle me lance la musique sur l’un et pas l’autre. À ma demande elle baisse le volume mails sur CELIK qui ne joue pas et pas sur celui qui joue. C’est juste n’importe quoi. Je les ai dégroupés et réinitialisés 5 ou 6 fois depuis mercredi et aucune amélioration.
> J’ai contacté le support et rien de suspect avec le diagnostic. J’ai la fibre et aucun problèmes de connexion par ailleurs. On m’a même dit qu’il y avait peu de remontées de ce genre de problèmes. Je pense garder le second encore une semaine voire s’il y aune amélioration. Et si la 14.5 qui pourrait bientôt sortir changera quelque chose. Sinon je renvoie le second au bout des 14 jours.
> C’est la première fois qu’un produit Apple fonctionne aussi mal me concernant ! C’est vraiment dommage car le peu de fois où la paire stéréo a fonctionné le rendu était très sympa.
> Quelqu’un a t il éprouve ce genre de problèmes ?


Bonjour,
J´ai le même souci depuis des mois, l’effet stéréo s’arrêtant régulièrement au bout de un ou deux jours d’utilisation.
Je vois que dans les réponses, il faudrait s’équiper d’un routeur en plus de la livebox. Je vais regarder tout cela. J’avoue aussi être franchement déçu du matériel. D’autant que l’appel au SAV FNAC, puis à celui d’Apple n’a rien amélioré de la situation.
Bien à vous.


----------



## tibo (21 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous !!


J'ai un problème de synchronisation entre mon nouveau Homepod mini et mon iPhone, j'utilise un routeur Xiaomi pour ma connexion, airplay ne s'active pas avec la connexion du routeur. 
Lorsque je repasse sur mon wifi Freebox, l'appareillage se fait correctement !! Mais le problème est, que j'ai une grande maison et le homepod mini doit se trouver à l'autre bout de ma maison et pour attraper la connexion, il me faut forcément la puissance du routeur.
Est-ce quelqu'un à une astuce afin de réussir la connexion avec mon routeur Xiaomi ?
Merci d'avance
Bonne journée à tous
Thibault


----------

